# Ist der “King of Pop” pleite?



## Tokko (1 März 2008)

*Ist der “King of Pop” pleite? *

29/2/2008 22:47 
Ist Michael Jacksons Kreditfähigkeit ist im Eimer?
In Dokumenten, die vor kurzem veröffentlicht wurden, heißt es, die finanziellen Probleme des selbsternannten King of Pops haben sich so zugespitzt, dass er Schwierigkeiten habe, für die Hypothek eines Hauses in Los Angeles aufzukommen, in dem sein berühmter Clan schon seit Jahren wohnhaft ist.
Jackson konnte eine Ratenzahlung in Höhe von $153.000 nicht begleichen, die er dem Hypothekengeber Indymac Bancorp. für sein Anwesen in Encino schuldet. Er hatte damals dafür einen Kredit in Höhe von $4 Millionen aufgenommen.
Das Zahlungsversäumnis könnte möglicherweise in einer Zwangsvollstreckung resultieren.
Jacksons Vertreter wollten sich dazu nicht äußern.
Die Musik-Legende befindet sich bereits seit Oktober bei der Rückzahlung der Raten für eine Hypothek auf seine berühmte Neverland Ranch in Höhe von $24,5 Millionen im Rückstand. Nun verkündete der in San Francisco sitzende Kreditgeber Financial Title Co. die Versteigerung des Anwesens/Vergnügungsparks für den 19. März.
Sollte die Zwangsvollstreckung durchgehen, wird der Sänger sich von seinem Riesenrad, seinem Karussell, einem Zug und allen weiteren vergnügungsparkartigen Gerätschaften verabschieden müssen.
Sollte er die Schulden doch noch begleichen können, müsse er laut Fox News Kapitalertragssteuern in Höhe von $5 Millionen an das US-Finanzamt zahlen, weil er Neverland 1988 für schätzungsweise $12 Millionen bis $14 Millionen erwarb und nun durch einen Verkauf $10 Millionen Gewinn machen würde. 
Jackson kann jedoch immer noch auf seine Musik zurückgreifen.
Laut Fox bot der britische Promoter AEG Live dem Moonwalker $10 Millionen an, sollte dieser sich für 10 Konzerte in deren Millennium Dome in London verpflichten. Für 30 Shows würden sie ihm $30 Millionen anbieten. Dafür müsste er allerdings alle Songs seines Erfolgsalbums _Thriller_, das dieses Jahr sein 25. Jubiläum feiert, spielen und noch mindestens sechs weitere Hits.
Es ist allerdings nicht bekannt, ob das Angebot noch steht. Doch mit ein paar Konzerten könnte er seine Schulden sicherlich begleichen und dabei vielleicht auch noch an seine früheren Erfolge anknüpfen.


Quelle :
www.eonline.com


----------

